
Employee error to blame for data leak, Wyze says - gnicholas
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/12/surveillance-camera-company-wyze-confirms-leak-of-user-data/
======
gnicholas
> _Height, weight, gender, bone density, bone nass, daily protein intake, and
> other health information for a subset of users_

According to a Lifehacker article, these biometric stats were also leaked. Why
would Wyze need this data, and why would users provide it?

~~~
troydavis
Here’s whey they answer that thoroughly:
[https://forums.wyzecam.com/t/updated-12-30-19-data-
leak-12-2...](https://forums.wyzecam.com/t/updated-12-30-19-data-
leak-12-26-2019/79046)

